# I apologize in advance...



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

for what? You think Quebec is only city to bless this country with an idiot.
Edmonton has Pocklington, Winnipeg has Glen Murray, Ottawa has so many they built a special building for them its called parliament buildings and I almost forgot the Gilbermans, Calgary had Ryckman. No apologizes required thanks for the warning though.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

cdhunter said:


> for what? You think Quebec is only city to bless this country with an idiot.
> Edmonton has Pocklington, Winnipeg has Glen Murray, Ottawa has so many they built a special building for them its called parliament buildings and I almost forgot the Gilbermans, Calgary had Ryckman. No apologizes required thanks for the warning though.


I'm quite aware that arrogance and stupidity know no boundaries... just sad that he's now the head of the COC


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

try look on the bright side Pierre, at least he has a sports back ground, many others could have been given this patronage position and all they would have known is how to drink wine and take kick backs for the privilage of being home to a national team not sayig that he wont


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow! I don't think I've ever heard you react that strongly before. You are usually the level head of calm cool and collected. He didn't arrange to sell the Nords too, did he? 

As far as Pocklington goes, he's up on charges in California for fraud (no surprise there!) and I thought Glen Murray had moved on to Vancouver and was holding some civic position there? 

Sometimes you can get rid of the trash.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Twisted Canuck said:


> Wow! I don't think I've ever heard you react that strongly before. You are usually the level head of calm cool and collected. He didn't arrange to sell the Nords too, did he?
> 
> As far as Pocklington goes, he's up on charges in California for fraud (no surprise there!) and I thought Glen Murray had moved on to Vancouver and was holding some civic position there?
> 
> Sometimes you can get rid of the trash.


He did sell them:frusty:, but that isn't the point. I can assure you that all who know him personally can tell that he is arrogant beyond belief.


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Welll, you'll just have to take solace in the fact that if the need arises, you are qualified to shoot him right in his 10 ring. Being qualified trumps being arrogant!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Twisted Canuck said:


> Welll, you'll just have to take solace in the fact that if the need arises, you are qualified to shoot him right in his 10 ring. Being qualified trumps being arrogant!


I believe that there would be quite a lineup to do that around here:cheers:


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

All flags to half mast and black armbands for everyone!

The COC has a loooooooong history of politics over sports at all costs so a hire like this should be no surprise.


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

cdhunter said:


> for what? You think Quebec is only city to bless this country with an idiot.
> Edmonton has Pocklington, Winnipeg has Glen Murray, Ottawa has so many they built a special building for them its called parliament buildings and I almost forgot the Gilbermans, Calgary had Ryckman. No apologizes required thanks for the warning though.


Ottawa only has the special building to house them because the rest you guys keep sending them here.:darkbeer:


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

SmrtWntCrzy said:


> Ottawa only has the special building to house them because the rest you guys keep sending them here.:darkbeer:


So, in essence you're saying we shouldn't vote?:


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Not at all, just do a better job of it.:wink:


----------

